# abandoned child = εγκαταλελειμμένο παιδί, εγκαταλειμμένο παιδί



## nickel (May 25, 2010)

[...]αρχίζω να κοιτάζω το θησαυρό. Στην πρώτη μόνο σελίδα του τρίγλωσσου που ανέβασα πιο πάνω, θα κάνω τις εξής αλλαγές:
[...]

abandoned child = εγκαταλελειμμένο τέκνο
>
abandoned child = εγκαταλειμμένο παιδί

[...]

Mod's note: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> abandoned child = εγκαταλελειμμένο τέκνο
> >
> abandoned child = εγκαταλειμμένο παιδί



Αν πρόκειται για νομικό κείμενο, το τέκνο είναι -πιστεύω- καλύτερο.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2010)

Το _τέκνο_ δηλώνει σχέση συγγένειας, ενώ το _παιδί_ όχι απαραίτητα (εστιάζει περισσότερο στην ηλικία). Επομένως πρέπει να δούμε εάν εδώ το _child_ φέρει το σημασιακό φορτίο τής συγγενικής σχέσης (π.χ. γονέας που εγκαταλείπει το τέκνο του) ή όχι απαραίτητα (π.χ. κάποιος βρίσκει κάπου ένα εγκαταλελειμμένο παιδί· εννοείται βέβαια πως και πάλι τέκνο κάποιων είναι, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν εξετάζεται το εάν υφίσταται συγγενική σχέση ανάμεσα στο παιδί και το άλλο πρόσωπο).


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2010)

Η λέξη «παιδί» σε νομικά κείμενα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Βέβαια, ο ΑΚ μιλάει κυρίως για τέκνα, ωστόσο ο ΠΚ λέει τα εξής:
*Άρθρο 121
Ορισμοί*
1.	Στο κεφάλαιο αυτό με τον όρο ανήλικοι εννοούνται αυτοί που διατρέχουν από το 7ο έτος της ηλικίας τους έως το 17ο έτος συμπληρωμένο. *Από αυτούς όσοι έχουν ηλικία έως το 12ο έτος τους συμπληρωμένο ονομάζονται παιδιά*, και οι υπόλοιποι έφηβοι.​
Επομένως, παίζει ιδιαίτερο ρόλο η σωστή επιλογή της λέξης ανάλογα με το είδος του κειμένου που μεταφράζεται. Να προσθέσω εδώ ότι ο ΠΚ μιλάει επίσης για αποπλάνηση *παιδιών* και για *παιδοκτονία*.
*Άρθρο 303
Παιδοκτονία*
Μητέρα που με πρόθεση σκότωσε το παιδί της κατά τον τοκετό ή μετά τον τοκετό, αλλά ενώ εξακολουθούσε ακόμη η διατάραξη του οργανισμού της από τον τοκετό τιμωρείται με κάθειρξη μέχρι δέκα ετών.​


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αν πρόκειται για νομικό κείμενο, το τέκνο είναι -πιστεύω- καλύτερο.


Θα διαφωνήσω. Όχι μόνο επειδή η χρήση είναι με τα _εγκατα(λε)λειμμένα παιδιά_.

_Τέκνο_ (από το _τίκτω_) είναι πάντα σε σχέση με κάποιο άλλο πρόσωπο, ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει σχέση αίματος. («Τέκνον μου» μπορεί να πει ο παπάς έναν πενηντάρη.)

Το _παιδί_ είναι αυτό που έχει την ηλικιακή διάσταση (χωρίς να χάνει τη σημασία του τέκνου). Άρα βολεύει περισσότερο.

ΟΚ, έγινε νταμπλ τρεμπλ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Αν το συγκεκριμένο γλωσσάρι αναφερόταν σε μια οργάνωση όπως ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός, θα δεχόμουν τα επιχειρήματά σας. Επειδή όμως είναι εργαλείο που έχει εκδώσει η η ΕΕ για τον εαυτό της και αφορά πρωτίστως κοινοτικά ζητήματα, και στην νομική της ορολογία ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων είναι "τέκνο", δεν τα δέχομαι. Θα δεχόμουν ίσως δίπλα στο τέκνο να βάλουμε και το παιδί, αλλά να διαγράψουμε το τέκνο, όχι.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2010)

Η ίδια η ΕΕ ωστόσο χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη _παιδί_ σωστά, όπως για παράδειγμα σε αυτές τις τροπολογίες, ή εδώ όπου γίνονται αναφορές σε εγκαταλελειμμένα παιδιά, και όχι _τέκνα_, εφόσον είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι το πρόβλημα στο οποίο εστιάζουν οι διάφορες αναφορές είναι η ηλικία. Προσωπικά, δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο στο Eurovoc μιλάνε για τέκνο, αφού οι μόνες αναφορές σε _εγκαταλελειμμένα τέκνα_ στις σελίδες της ΕΕ επιστρέφουν σε αυτό (δηλαδή στο Eurovoc), ενώ υπάρχουν πλείστες άλλες αναφορές σε _εγκαταλελειμμένα παιδιά_.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Γιατί προφανώς ο όρος αναφέρεται σε οικογενειακό δίκαιο και όχι στα παιδιά της Αϊτής.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2010)

Ενδεχομένως, επομένως, όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω, ή _παιδί _ή _τέκνο_, αναλόγως με το συγκείμενο, και όχι μόνο το ένα ή μόνο το άλλο.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Μόλις βρείτε σοβαρές αναφορές σε _εγκαταλελειμμένα τέκνα_, στον πληθυντικό, θα με πείσετε ότι έχει κάποια θέση στο δίκαιο ή στο γλωσσάρι.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> [...] στην νομική της ορολογία [ενν. τής Ε.Ε.] ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων είναι "τέκνο".


Μάλλον το αντίθετο. Και, σύμφωνα πάντα με τον ίδιο τον Θησαυρό, _child = παιδί_ (μόνο).


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2010)

Εντωμεταξύ, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ενισχύεται στο μυαλό μου η άποψη ότι δεν μπορούμε να πούμε εγκαταλελειμμένα τέκνα, διότι η εγκατάλειψη είναι κατακριτέα και τιμωρητέα σε συνάρτηση με την ηλικία, αν δηλαδή το παιδί είναι ανήλικο, και δη μικρής ηλικίας. Π.χ., αν με εγκαταλείψει η μαμά μου εμένα, [συμπληρώστε ελεύθερα, κατά προτίμηση με αριθμό μεταξύ 23-25 ] χρονών μουλάρα, δεν μπορώ να την πάω στο δικαστήριο για εγκατάλειψη τέκνου. 

Άλλο το οικογενειακό δίκαιο, που ρυθμίζει και κληρονομικά δικαιώματα, τα οποία δεν εκπνέουν λόγω ηλικίας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Ο όρος στο Eurovoc είναι στον ενικό. Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι περαιτέρω αναφορές χρειάζονται, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το νομικό συμβούλιο του κράτους και ο ΑΚ που είπε η Παλάβρα, να είναι αρκετά. Και υπάρχουν και αρκετά celetext.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Μάλλον το αντίθετο. Και, σύμφωνα πάντα με τον ίδιο τον Θησαυρό, _child = παιδί_ (μόνο).



Το ΙΑΤΕ δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σου.

Υ.Γ. Και κάτι ακόμα Zazula. Αν ο "Θησαυρός" αναφέρει ότι child=παιδί μόνο, τότε αυτό ενισχύει την άποψη ότι abandonned child=εγκαταλελειμμένο *τέκνο*.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2010)

Μάλλον εννοείς τον Αστικό Κώδικα. Ο Ποινικός, στον οποίο αναφέρομαι, μιλάει για παιδιά.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το ΙΑΤΕ δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σου.


Σταθεροποιήσου (Eurovoc ή ΙΑΤΕ) για να φάμε ψάρι.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Εγώ μίλησα για ΕΕ, φίλε Ζάζουλα. Αλλά δες και την προσθήκη που έκανα στην απάντησή μου παραπάνω.


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2010)

Η "εγκατάλειψη τέκνου" απαντά στα "κοινοτικά" κείμενα: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Result.do?arg0=%CE%B5%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%88%CE%B7+%CF%84%CE%AD%CE%BA%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%85&arg1=&arg2=&titre=titreettexte&chlang=el&RechType=RECH_mot&Submit=%CE%91%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B6%CE%AE%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7
Κατά τα λοιπά, έχω την αίσθηση ότι αδίκως μας έμπλεξε το Eurovoc, όπου παρατίθεται ένας ξερός όρος δίχως συγκείμενο.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2010)

Με μια γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα, οι σύνδεσμοι αυτοί αναφέρονται στο ίδιο κείμενο, δηλαδή τη μετάφραση ενός παραρτήματος στη συνθήκη Europol. Νομίζω, δηλαδή, ότι το στατιστικό δείγμα είναι σχετικό.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Με μια γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα, οι σύνδεσμοι αυτοί αναφέρονται στο ίδιο κείμενο, δηλαδή τη μετάφραση ενός παραρτήματος στη συνθήκη Europol. Νομίζω, δηλαδή, ότι το στατιστικό δείγμα είναι σχετικό.



Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω... θεωρείς τον όρο "εγκαταλελειμμένο τέκνο" λάθος;


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Για το ουσιαστικό έχουμε και την *εγκατάλειψη ανηλίκου*. Θα μπορούσα να δω και τις εξής διαφορές: ο μπαμπάς μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί για εγκατάλειψη τέκνου και η νταντά για εγκατάλειψη ανηλίκου. Ωστόσο ο όρος _abandoned child_ ανήκει στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες, όχι σε οικογενειακό δίκαιο· κάνω λάθος;





Ambrose said:


> Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω... θεωρείς τον όρο "εγκαταλελειμμένο τέκνο" λάθος;


Εγώ, ναι.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2010)

Ναι, όπως είπα παραπάνω, κτγμ δε στέκει λογικά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2010)

Εγκαταλελειμμένο τέκνο σημαίνει ότι το εγκατέλειψαν αποκλειστικά οι γονείς του. Εγκαταλελειμμένο παιδί σημαίνει ότι το εγκατέλειψε οποιοσδήποτε ήταν υπεύθυνος για την κηδεμονία ή τη φύλαξή του, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα γονιός.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για το ουσιαστικό έχουμε και την *εγκατάλειψη ανηλίκου*. Θα μπορούσα να δω και τις εξής διαφορές: ο μπαμπάς μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί για εγκατάλειψη τέκνου και η νταντά για εγκατάλειψη ανηλίκου. Ωστόσο ο όρος _abandoned child_ ανήκει στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες, όχι σε οικογενειακό δίκαιο· κάνω λάθος;



Στο οικογενειακό δίκαιο χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος τέκνα. Τώρα, αν η ηλικία είναι ένα τόσο σημαντικό ζήτημα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για εγκατάλειψη ανήλικου τέκνου (αν και ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για εγκατάλειψη *ενήλικου* τέκνου ή για εγκατάλειψη ενηλίκου, εν γένει). Αλλά δεν νομιμοποιούμαστε να διαγράψουμε τον όρο, επειδή δεν μας αρέσει.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν πρόκειται για συμπάθεια για τη λόγια λέξη (όπως στο _pruning_ ήθελες _κλάδευση_ αντί για _κλάδεμα_ και δεν το σχολίασα γιατί είμαι καλός άνθρωπος :) ) ή για την οπτική γωνία των γονέων — που όμως, όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι στενότερη, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η λέξη _παιδί_ δεν αποκλείει τη σημασία «τέκνο». Παράλληλα, τα ευρήματα δείχνουν ότι και στην ΕΕ χρησιμοποιούν σε κείμενα το _εγκατα(λε)λειμμένο παιδί_, ενώ στον πληθυντικό δεν βρίσκεις πουθενά τα _τέκνα_. Για ποιο λόγο να αφήσουμε στο γλωσσάρι έναν όρο που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε λάθη όταν ο άλλος είναι επαρκέστατος;


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Τους λόγους του εξήγησα αναλυτικά. Δεν μπορώ να λέω συνέχεια τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Ο νομικός όρος είναι νομικός όρος. Από εκεί και πέρα, είπα επίσης ότι αντί να διαγράψουμε το τέκνο (στον ενικό), μπορούμε να το βάλουμε πλάι-πλάι στο παιδί. Στα κείμενα της ΕΕ, εγώ έχω βρει και εγκαταλελειμμένο τέκνο. Και στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, αυτοί που το έβαλαν κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρουν. Εμείς χωρίς context πώς θα πάμε να το διορθώσουμε; 

Όσο για το κλάδεμα των νευρώνων, προτιμώ την κλάδευση, γιατί ναι, σε ορισμένα κείμενα απαιτείται λόγιο ύφος (όχι ότι η κλάδευση είναι φοβερά λόγιος τύπος), αλλά και υφολογική διαφοροποίηση από την κηπουρική. Άλλες παραδηλώσεις και φόρτιση έχει το pruning κι άλλες το κλάδεμα.


----------

